# Beginners Winter Hikes



## Bergamo (Feb 10, 2007)

Any ideas of beginner's winter hikes in the White Mountains or Vermont? Mass?
Say, a few hours to all day? I've got some old books which have ideas, but it has been a long time and I didn't hike that much in winter. Thanks.


----------



## Mike P. (Feb 11, 2007)

In Mass:

Greylock via Cheshire Harbor - made easier if you walk the road instead of the AT when you reach the junction, When you reach the road, look for X-C skiers & snowmobiles
Holyoke Range
Mt. Toby
Wachusetts via the Old Adminstration Road
Race & Everett (This one has some tougher terrain when going up Race Brook Falls)
Everett from the Berkshire School via Elbow Trail, longer but terrain is easier

Some in NH - I'm from CT so beginner hikes is not something I drive 4 hours to do but these would qualify:

Greeley Ponds
Willard
Martha (not via Owls Head Approach)
Lonesome Lake
Welsh - Dickey
Belknap
Zealand Road (look out for skiers & currently logging equipment)


----------



## walkerd2 (Feb 11, 2007)

The Mountain Wanderer has some great beginner snowshoe hikes on their website.

And if you happen to be up in Lincoln, you might as well stop by there and talk to Steve Smith, he has a couple of great books describing snowshoe hikes of all levels.


----------



## czimborbryan (Feb 12, 2007)

How beginner are you?  

     The best beginner trail is where there is a more experienced person hiking with you.  Take somebody that knows a few tricks.  All that it takes is a frozen water bottle or for your boots to crack open from the freeze for you to have unpleasant memories of the trip.  The little tricks go a long long way to having fun in the cold.  Personally, I would avoid mountains taller than about 3000 feet.  Any higher than that could experience severe conditions requiring good skills/equipment and luck.


----------



## Bergamo (Mar 3, 2007)

I thank everyone for their replies. Nice crew here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 3, 2007)

Just wondering....how much winter hiking experience do you have?


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 3, 2007)

i wouldn't say Welsh - Dickey is a beginner hike in the winter


----------



## Bergamo (Mar 3, 2007)

TrailBoss: was on Wiley, Moosilauke (?sp), and ,I want to say, Layfayette on  early/late November hikes  30 or so years ago. Some snow but no need for snowshoes or crampons, yet cold and windy. Did some xc sking -still have the knickers and socks!- up in the Franconia Notch area - just before the Blizzard of 1978- as well Jackson. It has been a long time. If this was THEN I would just grab the AMC guide and use common sense. This is NOW and I am a bit more conservative and am looking for guidance from the more experienced.


----------



## czimborbryan (Mar 4, 2007)

You may also want to consider an AMC trip/course.  These guys own the mountains of the northeast and will be well prepared and experienced.  I'm sure anybody could learn a few tricks from those guys.  You may also bump into a few guys that would make good long-term hiking buddies.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 5, 2007)

If you are going from hiking only when there is no snow & ice to full winter, I could see your point peter about thinking W & D not being a beginner hike.  

My belief/experience though is people start by extending the Memorial Day - Labor Day season to Mother's Day - Columbus Day, then it's May 1, Thru 10/31 then Earth Day (mid/late April) to Veterans Day & then you think you've seen some early snow & some late snow, what else do I need to know?


----------



## satchownz (Mar 9, 2007)

I did Moosilauke in later winter. There was still snow on the ground, but it was a fairly easy trail. I'd say that would be a good place to head. The only issue I had was the access road was closed when I went so you had to walk an extra 3/4 of mile or so just to get to the trailhead.

Quick thread with a map and some pictures is you are interested:
http://www.hikingnewengland.com/index.php?showtopic=80

Cheers!


----------



## czimborbryan (Mar 11, 2007)

Something else to consider are snowshoes.  Be careful of the weight recommendations for use.  You should add an additional 75-100 pounds to your weight to get a pair that can handle backpacking.  Otherwise, you'll be post-holing the entire way.


----------

